# Willow Wallet Boxes



## bbaker (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I just started senior portraits this past year as just some extra money to help me through college. I ordered the prints via Mpix and had them drop shipped to each kid. The only problem with this is that they dont come in something the kids can take to school to hand out to their friends and teachers. I was looking at Willow Wallet Boxes as I have seen these used most... but I have one question:

Where would any of you suggest getting these boxes? Is there an alternative you would suggest?

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks,
Brandon


----------

